# "new" cort basses



## Desecrated (Jul 8, 2008)

Not that new, but I just found these; 







Cort Artisan C5H E-Bass, 5-String, solid Mahogany Body, White Perloid Binding, Bolt on Wenge Neck, Rosewood Fretboard, 24 Frets, Scale 34"/860mm, 2 Cort MBA MM Style Pickup, active 2 Band EQ, 1 Blend control, Master Volume Push/Pull (activ/passiv), Color Black satin, 590 us dollar

And also:; 






Cort Artisan B5 E-Bass, 5 String, Solid Swamp Ash Body, Bolt on 5 pcs. Wenge/Maple Neck, Rosewood Fretboard, 24 Frets, 2 Orig. Bartolini MK-1 Pickups, active Bartolini 3 band EQ, Orig. Hipshot Tuners, Color Open Pore Black, 960 us dollar

I'm seriously thinking about buying the c5h next month, I've been gasing for a 5-string with humbuckers and cort has made good basses in the past.


----------



## Suho (Jul 9, 2008)

Right on man! I have a B5 Custom I bought when I lived over in Korea, with a swamp ash body and a full wenge neck. Best neck I have ever played, and it converted me to a wenge lover. 

The Cort factory actually makes the Korean produced Conklins. I confirmed this with Bill Conklin himself. I was looking at the writing on the back of my COnklin (which also has a wenge mixed neck) and realized it was the same as on my Cort. I emailed him, and he confirmed saying that 'they do nice work there.' That is a pretty good endorsement, if you ask me!

My B5 is older, so it has the Mighty mites instead of the Bartolinis. I took it to Mars Music up in Albany, NY about seven years ago to try to trade in to get a Fender Jazz 5. I let their bass guy play it and it was he who convinced me not to sell it. He told me he would just take it home with him if I did. Keep in mind that he was a professional gigging musician with endorsements from several companies (my guess is he did Mars for the health insurance). I eventually got him to start giving me lessons (after 12 years of playing).






It is the one on the far left, sitting next to the Ibanez.


----------



## Desecrated (Jul 9, 2008)

That conklin deserves a thread of it's own.


----------



## Suho (Jul 9, 2008)

Unfortunately, 
I just put the Conklin up for sale here yesterday. It is the first of several guitars that will have to follow similar suit.


----------



## Desecrated (Jul 9, 2008)

Suho said:


> Unfortunately,
> I just put the Conklin up for sale here yesterday. It is the first of several guitars that will have to follow similar suit.


----------



## God Hand Apostle (Jul 9, 2008)

Cort is awsome. I love the Curbow line, and they used to have a line with Elrick basses too which looked super hot.


----------



## Suho (Jul 9, 2008)

Yeah, I had a Curbow that was my practice bass (so I didn't have to lug one around). Just sold it about a week ago. On the plus side, the new owner was psyched to get it. That is always a nice ending to such sales.


----------



## Niels (Jul 9, 2008)

Cort basses are simply the best, my bands bass-player plays an Artisan A4 and it sound like a dream. And it's really not that expensive.


----------



## Suho (Jul 9, 2008)

After my student bass that was a gift (a 30" scale Gremlin), the first full size bass I bought with my own money was a used Cort jazz copy from the late seventies or early eighties. 

It was a tank, weighed a ton, and had a baseball bat for a neck. I loved it. I immediately replaced the pups and bridge with a Schaller roller 4 and ivory EMG jazzes. After that, it sounded amazing. 

Apparently as I have matured as a player, I have become more of a snob about my basses, and I sold it off during my 10-year 5 string phase. I never played it anymore, but I still have sentimental feelings for that bass I had for 15 years+.


----------



## Shawn (Jul 10, 2008)

Suho said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice collection.


----------



## Suho (Jul 13, 2008)

Thanks!
The Conklin is likely going to be sold to a forum member in a few weeks. I just started practicing with the fretless Ibanez again to try and learn some Tool songs. I saw a local ad looking for bass players for a Tool tribute band, and I thought, "why not?" I love Tool. I bought 4 albums after work on Friday. 

Now I am wondering why I don't play this bass more often. It has a really woody sound, but also very nice. Whoever converted it to fretless did a very nice job.


----------

